# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Laptop की बैटरी बैकअप बढ़ाने के कुछ असरदार तरीके।

## Kamal Ji

:Tiranga:

----------


## Kamal Ji

कई बार घर से बाहर निकलते समय,
 हम अपने लैपटॉप का चार्जर घर पर भूल जाते है.
 ऐसी परिस्थि*ति में हमारे पास बैट्री बदलने ,
या नई बैट्री के अलावा कोई दूसरा उपाय नहीं है.
 हम आपको कई ऐसे टिप्स बता रहें हैं, 
जिनके मदद से आपके 
लैपटॉप के बैट्री बैकअप को बढ़ाया जा सकता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

1.... लैपटॉप को बैट्री सेवर मोड या ईको मोड पर रखें.
 यह आपके लैपटॉप को कम पावर में बेहतर प्रदर्शन की क्षमता देता है.
 हालांकि, इसका स्क्रीन की ब्राइटनेस पर थोड़ा फर्क पड़ता है, 
लेकिन थोड़े समझौते से बढ़िया बैकअप का फल भी मिल रहा है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

2.... जब भी लैपटॉप ऑन होता है.
एक साथ कई हार्डवेयर ऑन हो जाते हैं.
 इनमें से कई हार्डवेयर को हम हर बार इस्तेमाल नहीं कर रहे होते हैं,
फिर भी उन तक बैट्री का पावर तो पहुंच ही रहा होता है.
 ऐसे में उन हार्डवेयर को तत्काल ऑफ या 
डिसेबल कर बैट्री के स्ट्रैंथ को बढ़ाया जा सकता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

3.... उदाहरण के लिए लैपटॉप में कई USB पोर्ट्स होते हैं, 
लेकिन हम हर पल उनका इस्तेमाल नहीं कर रहे होते हैं.
 ऐसे में इन्हें तत्काल डिसेबल किया जा सकता है.
 फिर इस्तेमाल होने पर बिना झंझट के इसे इनेबल कर लें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

4.... हार्डवेयर को डिसेबल या तत्काल ऑफ करने के लिए 
Device Manager का इस्तेमाल करें.

 इसके लिए My Computer पर राइट क्लि*क करें.
 Properties पर क्लि*क करें,
 और लेफ्ट साइडबार में डिवाइस मैनेजर पर क्लि*क करें. 
अब जिस हार्डवेयर को डिसेबल करना चाहते हैं, 
उस पर राइट क्लि*क करें और डिसेबल करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

5.... सबसे अधि*क बैट्री खर्च करने वाले हार्डवेयर में 
DVD/CD-ROM का नाम सबसे पहले आता है. 
इस्तेमाल नहीं होने के क्रम में इसे डिसेबल किया जा सकता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

6.... हर वक्त ब्लूटूथ, वाईफाई, कार्ड रीडर 
को भी इनेबल या ऑन रखने का कोई तुक नहीं है. 
आप इस्तेमाल करें न करें.
 आपके बैट्री का कुछ हिस्सा यह हमेशा इस्तेमाल करते रहते हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

7.... डिवाइस मैनेजर इस्तेमाल करते वक्त,
थोड़ी सावधानी इस मायने में बरतें,
 कि किसी ऐसे हार्डवेयर को डिसेबल न करें.
 जिसके बाद लैपटॉप का इस्तेमाल मुश्किल हो जाए.
 जैसे हार्ड डिस्क के किसी ड्राइव को ही डिसेबल न कर दें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

8.... जब भी लैपटॉप ऑन करें Ctrl+Shift+Esc 
के जरिए टास्क मैनेजर खोलर उन Apps की जानकारी ले लें, 
जो बैकग्राउंड में रन करते हैं. 
आप चाहें तो Ctrl+Alt+Del दबाकर किसी ऐसे एप्प को बंद कर सकते हैं, 
जो आपकी नजर में फिजूल है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

9.... कई लैपटॉप में की-बोर्ड के साथ,
 बैकलाइट की व्यवस्था होती है.
 जरूरत न हो तो इसे डिसेबल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

10.... डिस्पले ब्राइटनेस को हमेशा 
100 फीसदी पर न रखें. 
50 फीसदी पर रखना एक स्टैंडर्ड हो सकता है. 
डिस्पले को 1080p पर हमेशा रखना कोई समझदारी नहीं है. 
आप चाहें तो बेसिक 1366×768 के रिजॉल्यूशन पर रख सकते हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

11.... जब कभी साउंड का इस्तेमाल न हो तो म्यूट कर दें,
 या साउंड लेवल को जीरो पर रखें. 
सिर्फ हार्डवेयर ही नहीं, बैकग्राउंड में चलने वाले एप्प 
और लाइव टाइल भी बैट्री की खपत बढ़ाते हैं. 
बेहतर होगा ऐसे एप को डिसेबल कर दें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

14.... अगर बैट्री कम चार्ज है,
 तो एक साथ कई काम करने से बचें.
 इससे प्रोसेसर पर लोड कम होगा,
 और बैट्री की खपत थोड़ी कम होगी. 
लैपटॉप को समय-समय पर ट्यून अप करते रहें.
 यानी डिस्क क्लीनअप, डिफ्रैगमेंट आदि.

----------


## Kamal Ji

15.... 
अगर लैपटॉप का इस्तेमाल बिस्तर पर कर रहे हैं, 
तो नीचे पेपर या कोई स्टैंड जरूर रखें. 
गर्म हवा को निकलने के लिए समय दें.
 लैपटॉप को कभी भी चार्ज में लगा हुआ न छोड़े. 
मसलन, काम होने के बाद चार्जिंग बंद कर दें. 
या फुल चार्ज होने पर चार्जिंग बंद कर दें. 
समय-समय पर सॉफ्टवेयर अपडेट करते रहें. 
इससे भी बैट्री बैकअप पर असर पड़ता है.

----------


## anita

बहुत ही अच्छा जानकारी से भरा सूत्र

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अच्छा जानकारी से भरा सूत्र

----------

